# Tanks suggestions



## Guest (Jan 10, 2003)

Still having trouble deciding. The tank is a 180 gallons(6 feet by 2 feet by 2 feet)


----------



## Myka (Jan 8, 2003)

First, 20 Red Bellies is WAY too much! You could only put about 10 in there, and that is MAX. 10 Caribe would be fine. That combo you mentioned will be too many fish as well.

I think you should put 5 RBs in there, 1 Ternetzi, and 3 Caribe, and that would be full.

Mindy


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

you could have 15 pygos in a 180g. i know from experience, i've done it for along time. i would make sure to get at least 1 of each pygo.
wes


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

I think 20 reds would be great. I really don't agree with that 20g per fish fraud advertisement. Reds do better in bigger shoals. They will be just fine. Feeding time will look amazing.

SMTT


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I like the mixed tank but I would go with 6 caribe and toss in a piraya.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2003)

i wasnt really thinking about getting the reds but when i can get them at $1.50 each, that would be awesome to watch them eat. I have a small group of reds now and when i walk past the tank, the slam into the glass all scared. Will the 20 reds still do that even though there in that big group? And if i do decide to get the 20 reds, i think they'll be fine in this size tank


----------

